# Cube Reaction Sattelstützenproblem



## Mephisto650 (7. September 2008)

Bei längeren Ausfahrten, insbesondere Singletrail und bergauf, versenkt sich meine Sattelstütze (Easton EA 30) selbstständig im Rahmen! Die Klemmung mittels Sattelschelle habe ich so fest wie möglich eingestellt. Ohne Klemmung rutscht die komplette Stütze in den Rahmen (mit entsprechenden Kratzern)!!

Baut Cube übermaßig? Das gleiche Problem hatte ich vor zwei Jahre schon mal mit einem LTD SL. Da hatte ich eine Thomson verbaut. 

Das nervt schon ziemlich...


----------



## softcake (7. September 2008)

Dynamic Montagepaste verwenden? Könnte allerdings mit der Zeit Knackgeräusche geben.

softcake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotas (7. September 2008)

Hi, wenn Du ohne Klemmung beim Reinschieben Kratzer erzeugst, dürftest Du wahrscheinlich oben am Rand oder im Schlitz einen Grat haben. Genau der kann auch der Grund für die schlechte Klemmung sein. Liegt halt nicht genau genug Fläche an. Schon mal nachgefühlt?
Gruß,
Hotas.


----------



## windei01 (7. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe gleich wieder gesteinigt zu werden:
Mit dem Begriffspaar "Sattelstütze rutscht" wirst Du mithilfe der Suchfunktion nicht wenige brauchbare Threads zum Thema finden. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hotas (7. September 2008)

Eigentlich könnte man solche Antworten gleich als Textbaustein neben den Smilies mit einbauen...


----------



## windei01 (7. September 2008)

Weil ich lieb und nett bin, hier die Zusammenfassung der anderen 20 Threads zum Thema:
1) Durchmesser der Sattelstütze und Innendurchmesser des Sattelrohres meßen (exakte Schieblehre notwendig) 
2) wenn Abweichung > 0,1mm (Also z.B. Stütze 31,6mm; Sattelrohr 31,7x mm) -> fluchen! 
Wenn Schieblehre nicht vorhanden, dann Schnellspanner entfernen und Sattelstütze in den Rahmen schieben. Falls die Sattelstütze von selbst und ungebremst in den Rahmen fällt und im Rahmen Spiel hat und sich wackeln läßt -> fluchen! 
3) Sparvarianten: Dynamics Montagepaste > hilft nur bei geringer Maßungenauigkeit, ebenso besserer Schnellspanner.
4) Rabiate Varianten: Coladose aufschneiden und um die Sattelstütze kleben. Außenseite mit Schmirgelpapier aufrauen. Das sieht unter Umständen kacke aus, hilft aber. Der beklebte Bereich sollte ca. 10cm lang sein und man sollte das Blech einmal ganz herum kleben, um den Druck gleichmäßig zu verteilen.

Wenn Geld keine so große Rolle spielt; passende Sattelstütze kaufen!


----------



## Mephisto650 (10. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Entschuldigung, dass ich einen neuen Tread eröffnet habe. Allerdings hat es mich interessiert, ob es sich hierbei um ein spezielles Cube Problem handelt. Und in diesem Bereich gab es keinen entsprechenden Eintrag 

Letztlich wird es wohl auf "fluchen" hinauslaufen, denn was nützt mir eine neue Sattelstütze (die das gleiche Maß aufweisen muss), wenn das Rahmenrohr nicht maßhaltig gearbeitet ist?


----------



## tutterchen (11. September 2008)

ich habe einen bekannten der hat seit ca. 2 jahren das reaction. das von dir geschilderte problem hatte er anfangs auch. nach rücksprache mit dem händler gab es eine neue stütze (gleiches modell) und ich habe seitdem nicht gehört, daß das problem noch einmal auftrat.


----------



## windei01 (11. September 2008)

@Mephisto: Ich erinnere mich dunkel, gehört zu haben, dass dieses Problem öfters beim Reaction aufgetaucht ist. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist so ein Sitzrohr eine recht homogene  Angelegenheit. D.h. es hat nicht abwechselnd 31,6 und dann wieder 31,8 mm Durchmesser, sondern einen Durchmesser durchgehend. Nicht-Maßhaltig ist daher gar nicht der richtige Ausdruck. Das Mass wird gehalten, ist aber falsch. Demnach wäre eine 31,8 mm Stütze vielleicht doch eine gute Möglichkeit, um das Problem zu beheben. Muss man aber natürlich ausprobieren.


----------



## Hanni_84 (11. September 2008)

Ich habe bei meinem 2008er Reaction K18 ein ähnliches Problem. Habe (noch) die (hässliche) Cube-RFR-Sattelstütze (31,6mm) und die ist nach einer Ausfahrt immer ca. 0.5 bis 1cm tiefer im Sitzrohr, als vorher. Je nachdem wie ruppig das Gelände war. Habe das bisher immer auf den Schnellspanner geschoben und wollte mir deshalb mal eine ganz normale Sattelklemme zulegen, da ich den Schnellspanner ohnehin nicht brauche. Allerdings bin ich bisher nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass das Sitzrohr einfach nicht den richtigen Durchmesser hat...
Werde ich spätestens dann sehen, wenn ich ne neue Stütze (Thomson) und ne neue Sattelklemme habe 

Grüße, 
Hanni_84


----------



## Mephisto650 (12. September 2008)

Hanni_84 schrieb:


> ICube-RFR-Sattelstütze (31,6mm) und die ist nach einer Ausfahrt immer ca. 0.5 bis 1cm tiefer im Sitzrohr, als vorher. Je nachdem wie ruppig das Gelände war.



Genau so ist das bei mir auch, ebenfalls eine Reaction 2008. Deutet für mich definitv darauf hin, dass Cube hier ein Problem mit dem Maß hat. Zummal ich - wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte - das gleiche Problem mit einem LTD SL von 2006 hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (12. September 2008)

Mein 2007´er Reaction ist das erste Bike, mit dem ich genau dieses Problem nicht habe.
Mein erstes Bike ein Scott, mein zweites Bike ein Reaction und mein dritte Bike (ebenfalls ein Reaction) hatten dieses Problem.
Bei meinem jetzigen Reaction mit der RFR-Stütze rutscht bis jetzt nichts.
Die Stütze ist übrigens die beste Stütze, die ich bis jetzt hatte.

Gruß


----------



## mtb-igel (13. September 2008)

bei meinem 2008er reaction tritt dieses problem erst jetzt nach etwa 10 monaten auf. vielleicht weitet sich das sattelrohr? oder der cube schnellspanner leiert aus? auf jeden fall ist es sehr nervig, ich muss mittlerweile 3-4 x pro tour den sattel neu einstellen. hab die thompson elite stütze. die rfr ist nach 2 wochen gebrochen (die kleinen haltenasen, die die bügel des sattels tragen), so dass ich austausch verlangt habe).


----------

